# I need your opinion on a job offer!!!



## Spanish1983 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I wanted to ask your opinion on a job offer that I have received as reading most of the posts has been extremely helpful. 

To give you a short summary, I am married and I have one child (another coming for later this year). I am currently making approximately 3,500EUR per month (the amount is net of all taxes).

The offer I have received is for Abu Dhabi and the salary would be approx. 40,000AED per month, plus a package which includes school tuition. I am a bit concerned about the fact that the monthly salary and the package do not include housing.

Do you think this offer is fair for an in-house lawyer with 7 years of experience (5PQE)? do you think I can rent a "normal" apartment with 2 bedrooms in a "normal" neighborhood and still have some savings? 

Your help is hugely appreciated!!!! 

Many thanks in advance!!!!


----------

